# Bald spot on dogs lip. and raw paws!! Pics included



## Whitsr (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi users,

I'm new to this forum and am concerned about my pup! She is a little over a year, she's a lab/shepherd mix, about 55 lbs. She was actually just at the vet not long ago, tested for parasites and came out negative. I live in California and she has bad allergies she is currently on fish oil and Hydroxyzine for them.. 

Yesterday I noticed a bald spot on her lip. She also has licked her paws raw (I have dealt with this before, but two of them are really moist in between the toes and pink). She was on Taste of the wild bison now I've switched her over to a potato and duck made by Natural Balance, she's been on it for awhile. I don't think it's the food, because the vet thinks this is a good thing for her to be on regarding her allergies. 

If anyone has any suggestions regarding her lip please let me know, also regarding her paws, they look very painful, and I don't want her to limp again like she has done previously. I also would like to avoid going back to the vet again. The vets out here seem to give you the "you're back again just for allergies?" type look? I don't get it!

The only thing I've done so far is washed her paws last night in a medicated shampoo that the vet gave us from before. 

Thanks beforehand. Please see pictures below.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think the shampoo would do much good

The lip thing seems to look like she just nipped her lip by accident.
Her paws......they look to be a reaction from seasonal allergies. My mother in law's beagle has the SAME reaction on her paws. Sadly, my in law just gives her bendryal and does nothing else while the dog lays there crying and licking her paws.

Have you gotten her tested for seasonal allergies?


----------



## Whitsr (Jul 14, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> I don't think the shampoo would do much good
> 
> The lip thing seems to look like she just nipped her lip by accident.
> Her paws......they look to be a reaction from seasonal allergies. My mother in law's beagle has the SAME reaction on her paws. Sadly, my in law just gives her bendryal and does nothing else while the dog lays there crying and licking her paws.
> ...


No we haven't gotten her tested for seasonal allergies..she had a rash on her stomach and super dry skin, the vet just gave her the fish oil and other pill and said its a big problem with all dogs out here.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My one dog Blu Boy was having similar allergy issues last year. He licked his paw and pawed his eye until it turned into a bacterial infection of his skin ... and he had to be put on an antibiotic. Just something I would talk to your vet about 

Also I purchased an anti itch and pain medication made by "Vet's Best" at Pet Supply Plus to help with the discomfort while it was healing. (for the foot only ... not the eye)


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I would talk with the vet about having allergy testing done.. In the meantime, in addition to the fish oil I would definitely take and use a mild astringent and/or soap and water, on her stomach and paws after being outdoors. Applying lavender oil to affected areas may also help soothe the skin. When bathing use, if possible, an all natural mosturizing shampoo/conditioner. I personally have had great success with Earthbath products.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> I would talk with the vet about having allergy testing done.. In the meantime, in addition to the fish oil I would definitely take and use a mild astringent and/or soap and water, on her stomach and paws after being outdoors. Applying lavender oil to affected areas may also help soothe the skin. When bathing use, if possible, an all natural mosturizing shampoo/conditioner. I personally have had great success with Earthbath products.


agreed
maybe use sensitive skin baby wipes?

Judging by your description it does appear to be seasonal allergies.


----------



## Whitsr (Jul 14, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> agreed
> maybe use sensitive skin baby wipes?
> 
> Judging by your description it does appear to be seasonal allergies.


Okay sounds good! Thanks!


----------

